# I Need a US supplier of Rhinestone Transfers



## Manzanitafarms (Mar 10, 2015)

I am looking for a USA supplier of Rhinestone transfers.

We buy about $1k plus per month of transfers.

The must haves are Korean stones, the thick white plastic and a good price.

you can send me a email if you are in the USA.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Try The Rhinestone World. Not sure what all they have also try Pro World.


----------



## Manzanitafarms (Mar 10, 2015)

I am looking for wholesale pricing.

I am looking for a supplier who wants constant orders every month, as I do new designs weekly and need more of my pervious designs.

If you are a rhinestone design supplier in the USA and want over $1 k per month in business contact me.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

Manzanitafarms said:


> I am looking for a USA supplier of Rhinestone transfers.
> 
> We buy about $1k plus per month of transfers.
> 
> ...


 
Try Nova Rhinestone Depot

They are located in Los Angeles, CA


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Contact The Rhinestone World..they do offer reduced pricing for larger orders.


----------



## demarrisgene (Apr 19, 2012)

We do rhinestone transfers and designs. Contact me [email protected] with what you need and I will be more than happy to take on the business.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I would try using the referral section of the forum to search. I am not a supplier or wholesaler but I would like to keep this conversation going. I am just curious...Why USA supplier? Where do or did you purchase from previously? Why are you changing your suppliers? How long have you been in business? saying you are purchasing over $1000 a month does not really explain the scope of work your expecting for a $1000. I am sitting here considering some of the things I would be interested in before I would walk into a deal like this. Again I am not interested just curious. can you post a few photos of typical transfer you would be purchasing ,the quantity you purchased and the amount paid? what is the average stone count in your typical design? What stone sizes do you use in your designs? How many colors in your design? one, two..six? Also how would it work? you send your artwork? what does that mean? Are you sending a logo and expect it designed into a format that can be used in production? or is it already production ready? what kind of file are you sending? How often do you order? Is it once or twice a month... or you going to be calling every other day? would a person need to be hired to meet your timeline demands? What are your timeline demands? Why Korean stones? IMO Chinese work fine~ this may save you some costs. Most people who would take this deal is has an automated setting machine. _But not everyone_.These machines require the "better" stones only because they have to. using Chinese stones in these setters don't work. If they did I would have purchased one. On the other hand...a wholesaler who creates a template can swish in Chinese stones and save you money. Just something for you to consider. do you have a web site we can look at? Not sure what you mean by thick white plastic the good kind. I'm assuming you are talking about transfer tape but I would think that it will be hard to get on the same page as to what you consider good transfer paper. everyone has an opinion. I would think all that matters to you is that it arrives undamaged with stones in place. Also ask your supplier for a some extra stones just in case. It shouldn't be a big deal to give you half a gross of each color you use in your designs for replacement stones. There are plenty of stoners here and Im sure just doing a little research you will find the right one to help you. anyone else have questions I am not thinking of feel free to comment.


----------



## Manzanitafarms (Mar 10, 2015)

I purchase over $1k per month (wholesale pricing) in rhinestone transfers.


Still looking for a USA supplier.

Korean Stones and thick white backing.


----------



## StoneNinja (Feb 18, 2015)

Manzanitafarms said:


> I purchase over $1k per month (wholesale pricing) in rhinestone transfers.
> 
> 
> Still looking for a USA supplier.
> ...


try Nayana USA, High Quality Heat-Transfer Supplier
they are located in Los Angeles, CA and have everything you need. Wholesale price too.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Melissa with Digital Expressions has very fair pricing and is honest as the day is long. 830-438-2120. She is located in Texas. [email protected]


----------



## Manzanitafarms (Mar 10, 2015)

try Nayana USA, High Quality Heat-Transfer Supplier
they are located in Los Angeles, CA and have everything you need. Wholesale price too.

Your kidding right?

WOULD NOT EVER RECOMEND THEM TO ANY ONE.

I have sheets of transfers from Nayana that the rhinestones just fell off.


----------



## Manzanitafarms (Mar 10, 2015)

I purchase over $1k per month (wholesale pricing) in rhinestone transfers.


Still looking for a USA supplier.

Korean Stones and thick white backing.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

I personally think this is spam. He has been given a number of places but his response is the same everytime, it never changes. But that's just my opinion!!!


----------



## Manzanitafarms (Mar 10, 2015)

No not spam just looking for a US supplier.

I have gotten quotes for the design I sent that range from $8.92 to $13ea.

I pay $3.20ea now.

I am looking for a company who wants a customer that will be constantly spending over $1k per month.

I am not looking to pay retail for transfers.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

The time spent here typing and asking for a USA supplier, you could have saved yourself a couple of thousand, by making your own transfers.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

post a picture of your "$3.20 transfer" if you could please.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds like they want a USA provider but with china prices - Would be nice to see the transfer he gets for $3.20. Big difference between china prices and USA wholesale price. You will go under if you match china prices and produce them in the USA.

Scott


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm sure he can get them cheap in the USA, the bigger company with a camms machine. Always those willing to bring profits down for everyone by offering rock bottom pricing. Problem is you should start at higher price. It is easier to lower prices then raise them. Not sure why he wont post any answers to questions raised.
Just "me buy $1000 transfers ,me want USA supplier. Not sure why anyone would want to work with him seems like a waste of time.


----------



## cottondeco (Mar 10, 2009)

Manzanitafarms said:


> I am looking for a USA supplier of Rhinestone transfers.
> 
> We buy about $1k plus per month of transfers.
> 
> ...


My company uses Korean stones to supply either transfers or finished goods. We can provide you with wholesale pricing. We have offices in the Chicago and Los Angeles areas. Website is www.cottondeco.com. Direct cell phone number is for our designer, Lynne Ball at 847-828-0850. Our company toll-free number is 800-992-6624.


----------



## tshirtshirts (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you looked at Blingforce yet? Sounds like they might have everything you're looking for in terms of the stone and transfer tape quality, and prices. And all from the US.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,
check on this link www.texasrhinestone.com.they are the wholesale supplier of Rhinestone.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Contact Veronica or Stephanie at VS Rhinestones. You might consider getting some basic equipment to make your own transfers with...in that case I would reach out to Rudy at the Rhinestone World.


----------

